# Boss OD-3...what do you guys think of it?



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

What do you guys think of this pedal in its stock form?

better or worse than an sd-1 or bd-2? ts9?


i've developed a mod for it... i'm looking for 2 ppl to try it out and give me feedback...send me a PM for details


----------



## MykelJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been using the OD-3 for a couple years now. I bought it because it didn't have that high-end raspyness that the BD-2 has (that I've used for years). I did a side by side test at the store between the two - big difference in smoothness. Overall volume gain was about the same.

I like the smooth overdrive of the OD-3, and it works great as a clean boost. The only thing I don't like about it (which I can overlook) is the db increase in the mid-range when it's on.

On it's own for overdrive, it's not extreme, and through a clean amp may not have enough od for some styles. For that, I still use my BD-2.

In comparison, I have an original OD-1 (japan) which sounds nothing like the OD-3. (OD-1 really thins out the sound when on).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The OD-3 is probably the best overdrive that Boss has managed to make. To me, it is similar in ways to the SD-1 but has more bottom end, a little more drive, and no bleed-through. I have, but have never bonded with the BD-2 although some really seem to like it. It can do a good clean boost but I have a BYOC Triboost for that. 

I did the Monte Allums mods to the OD-3, the BD-2, SD-1, and a TS-9 and I have to say that the OD-3 stands above all of these - modded or not.


----------

